# Batman begins



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

http://batmanbegins.warnerbros.com/cmp/teaser.html?id=teaser&type=quicktime&speed=500000

Let's hope they turn this franchise around.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

not a very good trailer...wasn't impressed


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

As a teaser a year ahead of time it wasn't bad.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

I found all of the Batman movies to be pure junk. The first one was ok but I don't want my children to watch any of them.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

I loved the first Batman movie, after that, I've had no interest in them.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Christian Bale is right now EXACTLY appropriate for a young Bruce Wayne. Problem is the whole Al Ghoul and Scarecrow thing doesn't fit at all with the storyline either in comic or cartoon. But it's popcorn and candy mindfluff so that can be let go. But Bale's voice and cold stare fit with a seriously disturbed and vengeance preoccupied Wayne.

What was wrong was all the others to play the part before.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I dont know that they have to atune all the different universes together. But the cartoons are quite a bit darker than the old Batman series. As for the comics there have basically been different "Batmen" in differnrt eras.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

I thought Batman Begins was pretty good. I only saw the first 2 and wasn't all that impressed. This was the best of what I have seen. 

But then, I'm a Marvel man. Can't wait for the FF! Hope Aunt Petunia gets a nod!


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I watched it this weekend as well, and thought it was easily the best film of the whole series. Where all the others made Batman something of a caracature and couldn't get past a certain silliness of the evil characters, this film treated the hero in a serious light, with the villians (or are they?) much more fleshed out.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Danny R said:


> I watched it this weekend as well, and thought it was easily the best film of the whole series. Where all the others made Batman something of a caracature and couldn't get past a certain silliness of the evil characters, this film treated the hero in a serious light, with the villians (or are they?) much more fleshed out.


Exactly!! I took my 16 yo with me yesterday and we had a great time. Easily the best Batman and definitely one of the better action hero flicks.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I just saw this last night and again I must agree with the others that this is a great movie. I think that the difference has been that DC/Mavel seems to be more involved with these movies. Ever since Spiderman, these movies have been more tuned to their comic book nature. Less silly, stupid and hollywood. More serious, dark, and more grounded.

The one thing that really surprised me was the quality of the support actors. There are several supporting actors in this movie otherwise get lead hero/villian rolls, yet seamed to have taken relatively minor parts here.

Gary Oldman as Detective Gordon
Rutger Haur as the CEO Guy
and especially Rade Serbedzija as a homeless guy. Whats up with that? He only has two scenes in this movie. I'm guessing that he's being placed here to set him up as a character in a sequel.


----------

